# Fluid inside Airlock



## Giuseppe (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone use anything other than water inside their airlocks? I have heard of people using vodka. For the fact that its a light anesthetic, consumable, and has the same properties as water as far as viscosity and evaporation.


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 29, 2010)

I use plain vodka, i just grab whatever is on sale at the time. I think i would stay away from the flavored vodka's. plain vodka will not alter the flavor of ur wine and if u get some suckback it just ups the abv a little


----------



## jet (Oct 29, 2010)

I use meta solution. I don't see the need to buy vodka.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

I use k-meta solution. Since I do not cold stabilize, there is no need to use vodka.


----------



## deboard (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't see any reason not to use vodka, nothing will survive in it, if it gets in the wine it won't hurt it (I overdosed one of my wines with k-meta, it sucked), and it's super cheap. You don't need the expensive stuff. Cheaper the better. I buy the plastic bottles of vodka for 6 bucks or less and it lasts quite a while. I haven't done the math, but I would say it's about the same price as a k-meta solution or maybe less. 

I have been using better bottles lately and they do have an increased chance of sucking the airlock liquid in, even if you handle them right.


----------



## jet (Oct 29, 2010)

deboard said:


> ...
> I have been using better bottles lately and they do have an increased chance of sucking the airlock liquid in, even if you handle them right.



How in the world does that work? I've never worked with plastic, but, with glass, I'm not sure you could get the liquid from your airlock into your wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2010)

jet said:


> How in the world does that work? I've never worked with plastic, but, with glass, I'm not sure you could get the liquid from your airlock into your wine.



It happens with a sudden dramatic change in temp


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2010)

Youcant over sulfite your wine from whats in an airlock! I use kmeta myself and find it does last much longer then vodka as higher alcs evaporate faster.


----------



## jet (Oct 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> It happens with a sudden dramatic change in temp


I've seen temp changes cause airlocks to develop negative pressure, but actually sucking liquid back into the wine...


Wade E said:


> Youcant over sulfite your wine from whats in an airlock! I use kmeta myself and find it does last much longer then vodka as higher alcs evaporate faster.



I thought the same thing; there's not that much liquid In an airlock.


----------



## Green Mountains (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm strictly a water guy in the airlock...never had a problem.

I like the vodka over ice with a splash of lemon.


----------



## Giuseppe (Oct 30, 2010)

jet said:


> How in the world does that work? I've never worked with plastic, but, with glass, I'm not sure you could get the liquid from your airlock into your wine.



Plastic expands and contracts where glass does not. Even the weigh within the BB is enough to compress the bottles bottom in the smallest way. If you filled the BB to the top while holding it only by the neck and then placed it on the ground guarantee she over flows not alot put overflows. Reverse that, fill the BB while it's on the ground insert your airlock and then lift it cautiously trying not to mix the solution bet there is more room and a Neg. Vac created not alot but just enough to pull through your airlock. Try it sometime


----------



## kirbyclk (Nov 11, 2010)

also if you squeeze the plastic of the better bottle it pushes air out. then when you let go, it has a sucking action which can suck the water from your airlock into your wine.


----------



## twistedvine (Nov 12, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> I'm strictly a water guy in the airlock...never had a problem.
> 
> I like the vodka over ice with a splash of lemon.





I couldn't agree more


----------



## Sirs (Nov 12, 2010)

well from what I know if your getting stuff sucked back into your wine my thinking is you got to much water/vodka or whatever in your airlock to begin with. Unless it's really a drastic change like with the better bottle being lifted quickly or something like that then the liquid should never go back into the bottle, it should bubble just as nicely one way as the other.


----------



## jet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sirs said:


> well from what I know if your getting stuff sucked back into your wine my thinking is you got to much water/vodka or whatever in your airlock to begin with. Unless it's really a drastic change like with the better bottle being lifted quickly or something like that then the liquid should never go back into the bottle, it should bubble just as nicely one way as the other.


I agree, I've seen airlocks in glass carboys develop negative pressure, but never suck liquid back into the wine.


----------



## deboard (Nov 12, 2010)

With better bottles, I never have issues unless I'm moving them. You just have to be careful and keep a hand on the bottom and neck. The truth is though, it is easier to suck it into the wine with better bottles because they do flex when you move them. I've never had this problem with glass, but it's really not a huge problem, I'm just very careful moving them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

Two days ago I went to use my better bottle and the side were all collapsed. I had an inch or two of k-meta in it and a solid bung. I don't mean indented a little bit but the side were sucked in big time. As soon as I released the solid bung it immediately went back to its original position.


----------



## SteveL (Nov 13, 2010)

I use Starsan. I always have the stuff mixed up anyway, it is there and handy.

As for the better bottles, I agree, move with/look at with care


----------



## xoltri (Nov 19, 2010)

Been using starsan.


----------



## troycrisp (Dec 5, 2010)

*Airlock*

Why is all the water in my air lock going to one side? If i loosen the air lock it will level back out.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 5, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Youcant over sulfite your wine from whats in an airlock! I use kmeta myself and find it does last much longer then vodka as higher alcs evaporate faster.


As usual, I agree with Wade E. K Meta only. Only lime & rocks in my vodka.


----------



## jet (Dec 6, 2010)

troycrisp said:


> Why is all the water in my air lock going to one side? If i loosen the air lock it will level back out.



Your bung forms an air-tight seal. When you install the bung you are compressing the air in the carboy, which pushes on the liquid in your airlock. Once in place, the liquid level will fluctuate in response to atmospheric pressure changes.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm late to chime in here, but I use vodka during the winter in the winery for my small batch carboys of wine. The main winery I let the temps drop to freezing or slightly lower. That allows for cold stabilization and I don't need to heat it during the winter. Using vodka in the airlocks prevents them from freezing up. I usually change the vodka once before spring. Then in the spring, I switch back to k-meta in the airlock.

I would not use Star san for the airlock. It loses effectiveness in 3-4 weeks so will offer no benefits long term. It is also corrosive to plastic airlocks since it is an acid. K-meta would be a better choice and is not expensive.


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been using cheap Vodka in my 3 piece locks since I started in the hobby and have had no issue so far.

Dave


----------

